# WR,Edouard Chambon 9,1 (single), 11,48(average)



## Crazycubemom (Feb 23, 2008)

Wow Doudou , so FAST !! Congratz


----------



## Rama (Feb 23, 2008)

Oui oui! Congratulations Mr. Chambon!
*Me hopes you used my prepared cubies.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Feb 23, 2008)

I hope there are videos. 
(I so want to his style on the 9.1...)


----------



## Joël (Feb 23, 2008)

Wow! I didn't know there was another competition today.

Congratulations, Edouard! I know you deserve this WR!


----------



## KConny (Feb 23, 2008)

He really deserved it. Good for him.

Funny side note #1: Now all WR's is held by europeans.
Funny side note #2: Yu's record lasted for 412 days.
Funny side note #3: That's as long as I've been cubing.


----------



## Jason Baum (Feb 23, 2008)

Congrats Edouard!


----------



## Jh543 (Feb 23, 2008)

Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ton (Feb 23, 2008)

YESSSS , all records are in European hands.....!


----------



## pjk (Feb 23, 2008)

Congrats Edouard. Simply amazing.


----------



## Gunnar (Feb 23, 2008)

Congratulations, Edouard!

Those are some very impressive results. You really deserved this after all your 12.x averages.


----------



## Pedro (Feb 23, 2008)

wow...11.48?!?


----------



## MAHTI-ANSSI (Feb 23, 2008)

De Base Fils Carrot!


----------



## Dene (Feb 23, 2008)

Wow, this is amazing! Ok over that, new target, sub11. Who will get it?


----------



## KJiptner (Feb 23, 2008)

Gut gemacht Edouard! Du hast es verdient! Du bist der beste!


----------



## Siraj A. (Feb 23, 2008)

Ton said:


> YESSSS , all records are in European hands.....!



Wow you're right, that goes for all 17 events! 

Something needs to be done about this 

Good job Mr. Chambon!


----------



## Pedro (Feb 23, 2008)

Siraj A. said:


> Ton said:
> 
> 
> > YESSSS , all records are in European hands.....!
> ...



yeah, but that's not for long...when Matyas' bld records are erased, China will have a WR, USA will have 2...so..."just" 14 european


----------



## Ton (Feb 23, 2008)

Pedro we talk about now not about tommorrow, btw Matyas is not the topic!


----------



## Pedro (Feb 23, 2008)

yeah, I know...sorry...


----------



## Crazycubemom (Feb 23, 2008)

Dene its easy , send all those boy's every weekend to competitions ( Edouard , Jean Pons , Thibaut,Erik , Joél,Yu Nakajima and Yu ( from Korea),Mits Gunji and of course ME ( to serving their foods and drinks hahahaah ).


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Feb 23, 2008)

WOW!!! CONGRATULATIONS EDOUARD!!!! i knew you would get it sooner or later! i feel bad for Ron, but VERY impressive Edouard you are my hero  and 11.48 avg? WOW!


----------



## gogozerg (Feb 23, 2008)

Mission accomplished.


----------



## alexc (Feb 23, 2008)

Congratulations, Edouard!  I hope there are some good videos.


----------



## AvGalen (Feb 23, 2008)

Congratulations Edouard. Now it is time for your next big record: 1/4 solves in the top 100 should be yours


----------



## guusrs (Feb 23, 2008)

Well done Edouard. 
Amazing how speedcubing evolves for the last 5 years, much faster than the 20 before!


----------



## Hadley4000 (Feb 23, 2008)

You people make me feel slow =P

But seriously. Great job!

Who will get the first sub-9?


----------



## Harris Chan (Feb 24, 2008)

WOW!!!! Congrats Mr. Chambon! Sub 11.5 average! And almost sub 9 solve! 

Just right before my next competition in March...

On other note, Nakajima got SUB-10 AVERAGE of 10:

http://speedcubelife.blog98.fc2.com/blog-entry-267.html


----------



## alexc (Feb 24, 2008)

Harris Chan said:


> On other note, Nakajima got SUB-10 AVERAGE of 10:



Wow...wow......wow....wow. I don't know what to say except, that's amazing!


----------



## Lucas Garron (Feb 24, 2008)

alexc said:


> Harris Chan said:
> 
> 
> > On other note, Nakajima got SUB-10 AVERAGE of 10:
> ...


Oh, I know!
Wow...wow.wow....wow.wow.....wow.........wow..wow......wow.....wow...wow.....wow!


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Feb 24, 2008)

Nakajima= Cubing GOD.


----------



## Dene (Feb 24, 2008)

Wow, Mr. Nakajima is improving like crazy, I look forward to seeing more videos from him!


----------



## Rama (Feb 24, 2008)

Derrick Eide17 said:


> Nakajima= Cubing GOD.



*Me keeps it ON topic!

Go Edouard!


----------



## Hadley4000 (Feb 24, 2008)

Were these official? I don't see them on the record page =S


----------



## FU (Feb 24, 2008)

Grats, and which competition was this at?


----------



## Jan (Feb 24, 2008)

Murcia Open 2008 (Spain)

Other results here:
http://www.rubikaz.com/foro/viewtopic.php?f=34&t=4304&sid=0e15ad803698ccb54f4b2d23ee813a27

3 WR:
Chambon: 3x3 single (9,18); 3x3 average (11,48)
Javier Paris: 2x2 single (1,63)


----------



## Erik (Feb 24, 2008)

Poor Ron, he lost all WR's in one go  
Great job Edouard! You really really deserved this!
Poor Lukasz, in the first round of 2x2 he got: 1. 2.91 2. 2.41 but he doesn't know it's not WR anymore....


----------



## TobiasDaneels (Feb 24, 2008)

Erik said:


> Poor Lukasz, in the first round of 2x2 he got: 1. 2.91 2. 2.41 but he doesn't know it's not WR anymore....



I think he will improve the average record again.


----------



## Doudou (Feb 24, 2008)

Merci a tous !!!

It was such a nice competition... And very happy for Javier s WR too 
I hope the results will be available soon......

PS : Single is 9.18 sec


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Feb 24, 2008)

WOW and single 1.63 for 2x2? WHOA that wont be getting beat any time soon lol. And Rama why did you single out my comment? lol


----------



## Rama (Feb 24, 2008)

Derrick Eide17 said:


> WOW and single 1.63 for 2x2? WHOA that wont be getting beat any time soon lol. And Rama why did you single out my comment? lol



Haha Javier is a very great guy, he picked us up and drove us to the Spanish Open 2007.

To be honest Derrick, your quote button was the nearest from my mouse button... I am lazy, it's nothing personal.


----------



## pjk (Feb 24, 2008)

Full results here.

He had 2 sub-10 solves in the same avg. He first 2 avg's were 13 and 14.


----------



## Dene (Feb 24, 2008)

1.63 2x2x2, LMAO, have fun anyone trying to beat that  . It would have to be an insanely lucky scramble.


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Feb 24, 2008)

The strange thing about the 1.63 is that nobody else had a particularly good solve on it. The rest of the top 5 all had worse-than-average solves.


----------



## Dyste (Feb 24, 2008)

You may also notice that the rest of his solves were 5+ seconds.


----------



## ExoCorsair (Feb 24, 2008)

Tim Reynolds said:


> The strange thing about the 1.63 is that nobody else had a particularly good solve on it. The rest of the top 5 all had worse-than-average solves.



Scrambler must've made a mistake.


----------



## MistArts (Feb 24, 2008)

Siraj A. said:


> Ton said:
> 
> 
> > YESSSS , all records are in European hands.....!
> ...




I will (I'm Asian)


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Feb 24, 2008)

ExoCorsair said:


> Tim Reynolds said:
> 
> 
> > The strange thing about the 1.63 is that nobody else had a particularly good solve on it. The rest of the top 5 all had worse-than-average solves.
> ...



I can already hear the conspiracy theorists typing away madly.


----------



## Worms (Feb 24, 2008)

ExoCorsair said:


> Tim Reynolds said:
> 
> 
> > The strange thing about the 1.63 is that nobody else had a particularly good solve on it. The rest of the top 5 all had worse-than-average solves.
> ...



After the 2x2 Final, we tried the scramble, the cube was correctly mixed.
He find an optimal 4 movement solution for the first layer, and a LL-skip ocurred

He did a little mistake and did the cube in 6 movements (example: ...R R'...)


----------



## Harris Chan (Feb 24, 2008)

So, where are the videos?? We want to see


----------



## Doudou (Feb 24, 2008)

Ahah I love Murcia competitions...
Sorry for the 13 and 14 averages but I wasn't concentrated.

Murcia !!!!  De pu** m**** !!!!


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Feb 25, 2008)

Of all the cubers, I always suspected he'd be the one to smash Yu's record. Not hard to make that assumption, look at his past results! 12s in every touranament just about. simply amazing. There's only like 3 people with a slight CHANCE of beating that.


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Feb 25, 2008)

Rama said:


> Derrick Eide17 said:
> 
> 
> > WOW and single 1.63 for 2x2? WHOA that wont be getting beat any time soon lol. And Rama why did you single out my comment? lol
> ...



hehe lol


----------



## hdskull (Feb 25, 2008)

ThePizzaGuy92 said:


> Of all the cubers, I always suspected he'd be the one to smash Yu's record. Not hard to make that assumption, look at his past results! 12s in every touranament just about. simply amazing. There's only like 3 people with a slight CHANCE of beating that.



It is amazing, but I'd say more than 3. Gungz, Nakaji, Gunji, Harris Chan, are already 4


----------



## philkt731 (Feb 25, 2008)

I think Jason Baum, if he keeps up his zb work, will be up there in the coming years


----------



## Dene (Feb 25, 2008)

I think you are forgetting Mr. Akkersdijk's recent average that was very close to sub12.


----------



## Doudou (Feb 25, 2008)

Thanks.
There is a video of the new WR. Toni will upload it soon...

About Javier, congrats to him. The scramble was correct, he did it again and told me "there is a 4 moves solution : find it". (after competition)... and i couldn t find it. That is not so easy that it seems to be. That s why nobody else got a special good time on the solve.

Edouard


----------



## Worms (Feb 25, 2008)

2x2 scramble: F´D2 L2 B´D´B R´D´R´U L´B´L2 U´L2 U2 R2 B2 R2 U2 B2 R2 D R2 D2


----------



## AvGalen (Feb 25, 2008)

I found (U2 F2) (R' U) If you cannot find it, skip the last move of the scramble and try again


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Feb 25, 2008)

That 2x2 solve is amazing. I could not have found that without doing the first move.


----------



## AvGalen (Feb 25, 2008)

Tim Reynolds said:


> That 2x2 solve is amazing. I could not have found that without doing the first move.


I only found it because I knew it was there. I would never have found that during a competition within the 15 seconds inspection time.

This scramble proves that a 4 move scramble can be at least as hard as a 25 move scramble.


----------



## Erik (Feb 25, 2008)

That's so true, 
one time Derrick and me raced 5 move 2x2 scrambles and on one of them we just could not get sub-5 without knowing how to do the scramble backwards! And we tried many times


----------



## pjk (Feb 26, 2008)

Yeah. That deserves a WR. Good work on going FM


----------



## Suraimu (Mar 1, 2008)

Mituki Gunji got SUB-10 AVERAGE of 10
Check it out
http://tothefirst.blog17.fc2.com/blog-entry-29.html


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (Mar 1, 2008)

Nakajima gets sub 10, then Gunji just days later(beating Nakajima by .06), who will be next?


----------



## Harris Chan (Mar 1, 2008)

Edouard? Andrew Kang? Thibaut? Not me?


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Mar 1, 2008)

> Edouard? Andrew Kang? Thibaut? Not me?



Phsst, You could kill all of their times.


----------



## martijn_cube (Mar 1, 2008)

it's really amazing to see that hey isn't even moving that fast. and even has a bit of a break once in while. and still this amazing time.. so you really don't have to turn that fast to solve under 10 sec. ok i think het didn't used alot of moves but still.


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (Mar 1, 2008)

Harris Chan said:


> Edouard? Andrew Kang? Thibaut? Not me?


Well haven't you got something like 10.13 before? 10.18 video too...


----------



## philkt731 (Mar 1, 2008)

i just did the 2x2 scramble for fun (not knowing the solution) and i did B2 R B2 U2 B' and got it in 2.19. weird how it oculd be solved in 4 or 5 moves...


----------

